# Duck Hunting Checklist



## Sergeant (Sep 25, 2003)

OK all you fowl-busters. This is my first post to the site, but I have visited regularly for the last year. This is my second trip to Nodak and my only companion for the trip will by my lab (Sergeant).
The reason for my post is this: I don't want to forget anything! I am preparing a checklist and need your input. I've been following the weather and the scouting reports, have accommodations throughout the state, and will be there for two weeks.
Please help me complete my list for anything I might have forgotten; I'm sure that others that read this thread will be able to utilize the information as well.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Copy and paste what you have so far and we can help elaborate.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 25, 2003)

Hunting licenses
2 Flats of shells
2 Shotguns (one for backup) & assortment of choke tubes
Chest waders
2 Facemasks, cold weather camo, & colder weather camo
Calls
Robo ducks, posts, batteries, & chargers
Vortex, post, battery, & charger
Dog, dog box, dog food, & treats
Leash, shock collar, remote, & charger
Blind & related accessories
Extension cords for chargers
1 Dozen convertible G&H magnum mallard decoys
1/2 Dozen convertible G&H magnum goose decoys
Maps, GPS, batteries, & charger
Binoculars
Cooler, freezer storage bags, knives, sharpener
Heater/Cooker, skillet
Camera, film, & batteries


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

First aid kit (for you and dog)
Some warmer weather Camo (you are coming to ND )
Hip Boots (easier to wear and use, especially with the low water levels)
Regular Boots w/extra laces


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

MORE DECOYS!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A variety of camo patterns (if you've got it), a lot of different cover situations.

Flag (for geese)

I agree with Tyler, might want to beef up the spread a bit

Make sure you have a GOOD map

cell phone - great for tracking down landowners

gloves

ear plugs (going to be shooting a lot)


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks guys...keep 'em coming.

I forgot to mention some of the items that you've posted:
- Cell phone
- First aid kit
- Ear plugs
- Gloves
- Boots

But some of the other items that you've mentioned were not on my list.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 25, 2003)

OK, guys. I see that a lot of people are viewing my thread, but I'm not getting many responses. Maybe this will trigger some interest:

My waterfowl license starts on Sunday, Oct. 5th. I plan to arrive in the early afternoon on Saturday to scout. I've opted for Zone 3 for both weeks, and my small game (for sandhills) starts Wednesday, Oct. 8th. I intend to be staying in Rugby for the first few days and probably hunting south and east of there. Mid-week, I thought that I'd head west and south of Minot for a few days. For the remainder of the trip, I am considering the area north and east of Carrington (south of Devils Lake).

If anyone would be interested in hooking up with me for a day in the field, tell me what else I need to bring (and how to get in touch with you).


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I might be up in Rugby that weekend of the 5th. I won't know for a little while but if I am up there we could probably get together and hunt on Sunday.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Before I drive out of my driveway, I read off these questions.

Where is my:
2 SHOTGUNS? BENELLI? BROWNING?
BOTH PAIRS OF CHEST WADERS?
HIP BOOTS?
MOCHA'S DOG LEACH?
BINOCULARS?
STEEL TUBING EXTENSION FOR MOJO
WADER SEALER?
HUNTING LICENSE?
MOCHA'S DISH & FOOD?
3 COOLERS WITH FOOD?
BOTH HUNTING JACKETS?
SLEEPING BAG?
GROUND PAD?
MAPS?
CASUAL CLOTHES?
SILK INSULATED UNDERWEAR?
SOCKS?
MONEY / WALLET?
IS THE CAMO HUNTING BAG WITH THE HUNTING CLOTHES IN?
IS MY CAMO TOOL BAG IN THE MINI-VAN? MAKE SURE IT IS!!!!
WHERE IS THE NORTH DAKOTA TOPOGRAPHY MAP?
WHERE IS THE RAND MCNALLY ROAD ATLAS?
IS MY DAY MINDER IN?
IS MY CELL AND THE CHARGERS IN?
WHERE IS MOJO MALLARD?
WHERE IS THE SHELLS / AMMO BOX / AMMO BAG?
WHERE ARE THE FLOATING DUCK & GOOSE DECOYS?
WHERE IS THE FRAME PACK AND BUNGE CORDS?
DOP KIT?
BAND AIDS?
HAT & GLOVE BACKPACK?
2 BLUE PLASTIC BINS?
GRANOLA BARS?
BUCK KNIFE?
SWISS ARMY KNIFE?
FREEZER BAGGIES FOR DUCKS / PHEASANTS?
MOCHA'S DOG TREATS?
BREAD KNIFE?
STOVE / GAS / SKILLET?

Many of these items are already in some previous posts (above), I simply cut and pasted mine in. Hope it helps someone.

Sam
Colorado


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

Mr. heater and chunky soup it always made it easier to stay all day and a hot meal goes a long way.
Spotting scope & window mount 
Gazetteer
Plots book
Thermos


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

I take most of what was listed, but I also take candy bars and 12oz water bottles (a couple) into the field for energy and hydration.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Take along some Goop or Go-Jo.Nothing gets blood and feathers off the hands better.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great list

I don't think I saw a gun cleaning kit. Make sure you have checked your vehicles spare tire and have the tools to change. You never know where you mite get a flat.

Cooler

Good luck to all and be safe


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

TP

one of those battery jumper batteries with a plug in for cell phone

jumper cables & long tow rope (I have 100 ft of cable too -I can really get stuck  cause I rarely back track)

any spare parts for your vehicle that are old & could go - & tools

couple cans of that spare tire in a can

garbage bags & paper towels

slleeping bags

extra water - something to fetch water

pen & paper

flashlights & batteries

medicine you have to have in two places & cash hid for emergencies


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

TP

one of those battery jumper batteries with a plug in for cell phone

jumper cables & long tow rope (I have 100 ft of cable too -I can really get stuck  cause I rarely back track)

any spare parts for your vehicle that are old & could go - & tools

couple cans of that spare tire in a can

garbage bags & paper towels

slleeping bags

extra water - something to fetch water

pen & paper

flashlights & batteries

medicine you have to have in two places & cash hid for emergencies

Keys for vehicle for everyone & a spare magnetic set


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

Post your email & I'll copy my list to you. My list didn't paste too well to this format.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 25, 2003)

For those of you trying to contact me through e-mail (which I thought was available in my Profile), here it is:

[email protected]

"Money Manager" - I'm a CPA


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Forgot a biggie,

Phone Books for the areas you hunt.

Sergeant, you in the Corps?


----------



## Unckle Quacker (Sep 24, 2003)

What do you drive on your trip, Mack or Peterbilt? Just kidding, you sound like you are more than prepared. 
:roll:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Most important of all:

Roll of toilet paper in a waterproof plastic bag.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 25, 2003)

Stevepike: Sergeant is the name of my favorite Lab, but I'll be bringing Chance - his temperment is more laid back, so he can handle the long drive better.

Unckle Quacker: My other car is a VW :wink:

Thanks to all that have responded to this thread. I'll get a lot of use out of the information that everyone has provided, and I hope others that visit this website can find the information above to be beneficial.

I'm sure we're still missing some items...I always forget _something_.

If anyone comes up with what we've forgotten, please post it.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Just make sure you remember the main things.

Gun
License
Dog
Shells

You can buy anything else here or on the way but these will be the most important.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dont forget your calls. But in my case the guys wish I would.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Have a spare key made for your vehicle and put it in your wallet. Re-learned that lesson last week when I locked my brother's vehicle. Had to wait about 3 hours for a locksmith. :eyeroll: Thankfully we had another vehicle to go scout :thumb:


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Qwack is right, my cousin locked his keys in the vehicle and had to break a window. After that incident I decided to purchase one of those magnetic keyboxes and stuck it on the frame. In an emergency, I'm in.

SJB


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

I know its a long time but i think that every body should have this list somewhere where u will not lose it


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> A variety of camo patterns (if you've got it), a lot
> ear plugs (going to be shooting a lot)


Seriously how do you hear the Ducks?


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

SJB said:


> Qwack is right, my cousin locked his keys in the vehicle and had to break a window. After that incident I decided to purchase one of those magnetic keyboxes and stuck it on the frame. In an emergency, I'm in.
> 
> SJB


I did that when I was hunting in SD, locked my keys in the car while it was running. Had to call the lock smith to come out and open my rig,
65.00 later (thank god my insurance company covered it) I was back up and running. Thank god for cell phones.


----------

